

How I posted my résumé on Monster, then wrote a Cocoa app. - watmough
http://acktechnology.posterous.com/how-i-posted-my-resume-on-monster-then-ended#!/

======
watmough
Damn, I knew I should have put something in about 900 lines of code in a
night. Oh well. ;-)

